# Basement Mod from Paneling to Drywall



## kilgoretrout (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to get our basement into a more usable space. Right now the walls are covered with paneling. Underneath the paneling is Styrofoam, about a quarter inch. Both are glue right to the walls. My foundation is of concrete blocks. 

Here is what I've been told I could do:

Option 1: Remove all the paneling and Styrofoam, put up furring strips with glue, then screw into concrete blocks. This would be extremely messy from all the Styrofoam breaking apart, but it would be the "correct" method. 

Option 2: Run furring strips around the walls over the paneling. Glue them into their spots, then screw them in place with long enough screws to go through wood, paneling, Styrofoam, and then concrete blocks. This would be so much easier, but I worry about the fire hazard and also the lack of support for the furring strip since the paneling/Styrofoam section will basically create a "gap".

Since different family members and friends have given me these options, I'm looking for more opinions, especially ones that don't have the interest of being right to prove someone else wrong. I'm looking to keep costs down and keep the job at a novice level. Thanks.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

The best method is generally considered to be to build a wall an inch or so away from the foundation wall. If you do this you could just leave what you have in place and build your new wall. just leave your space between the new wall and the paneling. The space allows for air but also eases getting your wall straight and even. For added insulation you could add another layer over what you have, still not removing anything.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going to be doing something similar whenever I get some free time, which basically means no time soon. 

In my basement, I have 3/4" furring strips attached to the concrete with 3/4" white "messy" styrofoam in between. Over that in most spots is 1/2" drywall nailed up and not finished. Then over most of that (some parts are different) is paneling nailed over that. I originally was planning on tearing all of that down, but then realized how much work that would be, so now I'm just going to frame right over all of that stuff.


----------

